# Sorry for making a Big thing out of what was wrong with me.



## Purplelady (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello . I really feel I have to say a BIG BIG sorry to EVERY ONE on this great forum for the way I went on over the past few months . When I was saying I was finding it hard to breath I was and out of breath a lot I was it is just I was in hospital last week and I found out what was the matter with me and why I was all ways out of breath and I feel I do not know what . As if they could not tell me that a long time ago instead of giving me all kinds of antibiotics plus saying big fancy names to me .Any way it is Bronchiesctasis that I have what it is down to is to much Mucus near my lungs that's it in a nut shell and that is why I find it hard to breath a lot . So I have a lovely wee book to read and do some exercise to move the Mucus that is near my lungs . There are a lot if people who are more sicker than me I know but I feel that is all that is wrong with me and all I do is moan so I am really sorry every one even for this being do long and really boring to most . Take care all from Purplelady
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you have trouble breathing, nothing else matters. I just read up on it. Didn't know measles can cause the onset which may not show up for years. I had measles. Don't apologize for not knowing what was going on with your health as it can be worrisome.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't think you need to apologize. Being sick is no fun & not knowing why makes it even worse.
Yes, there will always be someone sicker than us but that doesn't mean how we feel isn't important too.
I'm glad you have a manageable condition....that sounds wrong...Not glad you have it but glad you can manage it.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Sometimes things worry and/or scare us, breathing issues personally worry me more than anything else as you can go down so quickly, being an EMT I have seen that happen. So very glad to hear you did find out what it was, now you can begin to head toward recovery and better health! 

Don't be too hard on yourself.


----------

